

Google's gray bar - ChaseB
http://chasemb.posterous.com/googles-gray-bar

======
jlind
I've had similar thoughts, albeit only for Google's sites. I would imagine
this would be something more likely to be seen through Chrome (or even the
Chromium OS).

My gut reaction is that most people wouldn't want Google on top of every other
site they visit. Of course, I'm also amazed at how many toolbars I have seen
people install and run concurrently in IE, so I could easily be wrong.

------
mostly_harmless
Personally I disagree. Maybe as options, but not by default. The bar looks
nice because of its simplicity.

Adding a bunch of addon attachments would ruin the unobtrusive functional
aesthetic that i think that google is going for.

